# How are you guys think about attending virtual concerts?



## Iloveclassicalmusic2020 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have always been attending live performance before the pandemic, but after the pandemic, everything has changed so drastically. I find a website called recital stream and I have attended a harpsichord performance a few days ago. The experience was a bit weird but interesting I will say. 

I am wondering how you guys think about being an audience or performing in a virtual classical music concert.:tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the difference between attending a virtual live concert and a pre-recorded one? None at all so I choose not to attend virtual concerts. I'd rather listen to my CDs. The main appeal of a concert is being there physically; take that away and I am not motivated to attend virtual concerts other than perhaps as a way to help musicians financially.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoy video (YouTube) of concert performances of whatever. Some videos do a better job than others of attempting to capture the phenomenon of real concert musicians plying their trade, but just seeing/hearing sometimes many dozens of people on a stage working together to create beautiful music is sometimes enough to retrieve one's sense of wholeness and wholesomeness in human affairs. And to have this all before and for the benefit of a large and appreciative audience, well, it restoreth for a while one's peace with humankind.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

The Netherlands Bach Society (https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/allofbach) practically is getting me through lockdown. I have no problem with virtual (or pre-recorded) concerts - Although live virtual concerts are always most exiting.


----------

